# 8Bit + FRC Vs. 10Bit Panel



## raubu86 (20. Februar 2020)

Hi,

ich bin noch ein Neuling im 4K Bereich. Vorher hatte ich ein 75 Zoll 1080P TV und jetzt habe ich mir ein neuen 4K TV ebenfalls in 75 Zoll geholt. Für den Einstieg wollte ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben, weil ich noch ein neuen AV Receiver und neuen UHD Player holen musste.

Für den Anfang reicht mir 4K, HDR10, HDR10+ und Dolby Vision. Da habe ich mir den Hisense H75BE7410 geholt. Bisher noch keine Vergleiche gehabt bzw. noch nie 4K Inhalt gesehen.

Ersteindruck war klar! = KLASSE! Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Allein wegen dem HDR und bessere Farben.

UHD Film getestet = Klasse!
PS4 HDR Spiel getestet = Klasse!
1080P Blu-Ray Upscaling = Klasse
PC Spiel endlich in höhere Auflösung = Klasse

Bin sehr begeistert mit dem Bild.

Nun habe ich herausgefunden, dass mein TV „nur“ ein 8bit + FRC Panel hat und nur 350 Nits hat. Das macht mich jetzt verrückt. Es ist schon hell genug für mich! Nichts zu bemängeln.

Habe ich jetzt ein „Fake“ HDR? Ist der Unterschied von 8Bit + FRC zu ein 10Bit Panel groß bis sehr groß?

Hoffe auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2020)

Darf ich ehrlich sein? Bei einer Peak Brightness von 350 Nits kann von HDR nicht die Rede sein. Jeder OLED schafft mehr - deutlich mehr - und Helligkeit ist gewiss keine Stärke von OLED. Zudem hat dein Hisense H75BE7410 nicht mal FALD (Full Area Local Dimming). Ich will dir deinen Kauf keinesfalls madig reden, wenn es um das Thema HDR geht schneidet der H75BE7410 jedoch nur sehr schlecht ab.


----------



## Li_T (20. Februar 2020)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt ein „Fake“ HDR? Ist der Unterschied von 8Bit + FRC zu ein 10Bit Panel groß bis sehr groß?



Von "Fake HDR" würde ich jetzt nicht direkt sprechen, der TV unterstützt ja die gängigen HDR-Formate, unabhängig davon ob ein 8Bit+FRC oder ein natives 10Bit Panel verbaut ist. Ob der TV auch tatsächlich alle Vorteile von HDR mit seinen 350 nits darstellen kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wenn dir aber das Bild so zusagt und dir auch sonst keine negativen Dinge beim TV auffallen ist doch im Grunde alles gut.


----------



## raubu86 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich danke euch für eure ehrliche Meinungen. Ja ich denke auch! Ich möchte mich nicht sehr zu vertiefen. Ich habe zum Glück kein Vergleich und das soll so bleiben. Bin so sehr zufrieden!


----------

